# Tipping the contractor



## Scott_K (Mar 28, 2005)

Is it normal to tip contractors when the job is done ? If so, what percentages are the norm ? Hopefully I'll hear from both sides (the pros and the homeowners).


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Scott, I'd certainly like a tip, maybe like at a restaurant -15%. LOL
I'm a Residential Contractor that does remodeling. I get a few tips a year and they are always on the smaller jobs, like a single bath and usually a few hundred bucks. I stash it and when there is enough in the fund and all of the current jobs are near HQ, I'll throw a BBQ or pizza lunch for everybody.
I don't think that most contractors expect a tip.
One exception would be someone that is really doing something special or is an employee. Say the plumber that comes out and stops your house from flooding at 3:00AM, this guy deserves a tip. Give it in cash if you're able or an individual check made out to cash so that it is seperate from the invoice.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Keep the contractors card and promise to refer them to your friends and family.
I bet they would like that a heck of alot more than a tip.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Yep, best tip ever:

Referals.


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

I agree save the tip and refer your contractor whenever you can to friends, neighbors, co-workers. I have gotten a few tips, generally on small jobs, I think alot of people are just very happy to get a competent contactor to come in and do a small job.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 22, 2005)

I usually go 18-20%


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Humble, With the exception of extenuating circumstances, we earn our money. Please refer to post below.


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

> Please refer to post below.


Huh?


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 22, 2005)

housedocs said:


> Huh?


yea huh?


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

Which post was he supposed to be referring to?? Was you havin a senior moment there Teetor?  LOL


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

When you type in a reply all of the posts are below, LOL. When you submit, everything flips. Wonder why that is  I think that I'll take the senior moment excuse.


----------



## Scott_K (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for all of the feedback guyz.
This was a pretty big job and naturally went over my budget. A double dormer, 3 full baths, etc. The price tag overall was rather shocking. I will definitly refer them to anyone who asks as I am pleased with the outcome of the job. There were little hiccups along the way, but I'm sure that a job of this size, that's unavoidable. And the things that broke down due to mis-communication, were resolved or in the process of being resolved. 
I understand the idea of the plumber who saves the day at 3:00 am. I have a friend (plumber) who's done that and received a good tip. The tough part is, I feel that each bunch of guys deserve a little something. There were different groups for framing, insulation, sheetrock, spackle, plumbing, electric, etc. 
I think I'm going to have to resort to only the referal as a tip because we just ran into another couple of issues and the money is even tighter now. Sorry about the sob story, I'm sure you Pros hear enough of that from your jobs.
Thanks again !


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 22, 2005)

I guess I was makeing a bad joke. I apologize. 

I am glad everyone else could be of some help to you Scott.


----------



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

Scott, since you sound like you wanted to tip a number of different trades for the job you could always offer to throw a BBQ yourself and invite those that worked on your home to come. 

The referral for the GC and all the trades are, as stated, invaluable so letting them know you'll refer them when you get a chance is a great gesture. Asking for a few of their Business cards and offering to hand them out is always appreciated too.

May I add, you sound like what we call a "good" customer too!

Cheers!!!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Good one, Decks! Dad used to do this every time that we launched a new boat. Burgers, dogs, baked beans and slaw, plus beverages.
He died in '73 but the folks on Man-O-War Cay, Abaco remember him well to this day.


----------



## ayeppers (Jun 11, 2005)

I agree the buisness cards is the best. Word of mouth is a contractors best advertisement.
A free meal is nice , But , don't promise this upfront. Tradesmen have heard this promise many many times and most homeowners forget it in the end.


----------



## CarpenterDon (Jun 28, 2005)

I have received tips over the years. They have ranged from $200 to $750 (depending on the total cost of the job.)

I too, prefer references from customers, but a tip once-in-a-while is a nice gesture. Generally, I leave business cards with the customers and they tell me that they will gladly hand them out.

The one thing that I do know for sure is, a customer that gives a tip, is one that is extremely happy with the job you did and will give you a glowing reference on top of the tip.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I realise that this is a DIY site. As a pro, I do not accept tips. They are rarely offered anyway.


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> I realise that this is a DIY site. As a pro, I do not accept tips. They are rarely offered anyway.



The part about rarely offered I'd agree with, but if it's offered, I'll certainly take it & then I divide it among the guys that worked the job.


----------



## Badseed (Jul 30, 2005)

Scott_K said:


> Thanks for all of the feedback guyz.
> ....... I will definitly refer them to anyone who asks as I am pleased with the outcome of the job. There were little hiccups along the way, but I'm sure that a job of this size, that's unavoidable.


No offense to the pro's here, but if all you had was "little hiccups," you definitely came out way ahead of the game!


----------



## Neil_K (Oct 30, 2004)

In some situations, I find that an offering of a styrofoam cooler filled with ice and beer *after* the job has been completed has been a welcome gesture. I've done it for warranty work around my house. Mostly, though, I bring it to my mechanics when I have major work on my car. Been going there for years. I attribute their fortune to my late brother who used to work at a Firesto## in the area "I can't do it, but Gary will. Be sure to bring a 12pack, we enjoy a cold one while cleaning up in the evening." Of course, that directly rewards the workers, not the boss. I can assure you that I don't forget good work and will let people know your company did a great job.


----------

